# Psalm 31



## jaybird0827 (Sep 9, 2006)

_To the chief Musician, A Psalm of David_.



> To the chief Musician, A Psalm of David.
> Observe here, (1.) David's solemn professions of his dependence upon God, and his prayers for support and deliverance, ver. 1-8. (2.) His sad complaints of inward grief, bodily weakness, unkindness of friends, unjust censures of enemies, and horror of death; attended with a solemn commitment of himself to God's mercy and care, and earnest supplication for deliverance from enemies, ver. 9-18. (3.) Amidst admiration of God's kindness to his people, and thanksgiving for favours to himself, he encourageth himself and others firmly to trust in God, ver. 19-24.
> 
> While I sing, let me be deeply affected with my sores, my maladies, and troubles; and cast all my burdens on the Lord. In the assured faith that he is God, even my God, let me admire his gracious thoughts, words, and deeds to me-ward; and commit myself wholly to his care and protection.
> ...





Psalm 31:1-8

Tune: St. David - attached

1 In thee, O Lord, I put my trust,
sham'd let me never be;
According to thy righteousness
do thou deliver me.

2 Bow down thine ear to me, with speed
send me deliverance:
To save me, my strong rock be thou,
and my house of defence.

3 Because thou art my rock, and thee
I for my fortress take;
Therefore do thou me lead and guide,
ev'n for thine own name's sake.

4 And sith thou art my strength, therefore
pull me out of the net,
Which they in subtilty for me
so privily have set.

5 Into thine hands I do commit
my sp'rit: for thou art he,
O thou, Jehovah, God of truth,
that hast redeemed me.

6 Those that do lying vanities
regard, I have abhorr'd:
But as for me, my confidence
is fixed on the Lord.

7 I'll in thy mercy gladly joy:
for thou my miseries
Consider'd hast; thou hast my soul
known in adversities:

8 And thou hast not inclosed me
within the en'my's hand;
And by thee have my feet been made
in a large room to stand.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_

[Edited on 9-10-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Psalm 31:9-14*



Psalm 31:9-14

Tune: Spohr - attached

9 O Lord, upon me mercy have,
for trouble is on me:
Mine eye, my belly, and my soul,
with grief consumed be.

10 Because my life with grief is spent,
my years with sighs and groans:
My strength doth fail; and for my sin
consumed are my bones.

11 I was a scorn to all my foes,
and to my friends a fear;
And specially reproach'd of those
that were my neighbours near:

When they me saw they from me fled.
12 Ev'n so I am forgot,
As men are out of mind when dead:
I'm like a broken pot.

13 For slanders I of many heard;
fear compass'd me, while they
Against me did consult, and plot
to take my life away.

14 But as for me, O Lord, my trust
upon thee I did lay;
And I to thee, Thou art my God,
did confidently say.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Psalm 31:15-20*



Psalm 31:15-20

Tune: Culross - attached

15 My times are wholly in thine hand:
do thou deliver me
From their hands that mine enemies
and persecutors be.

16 Thy countenance to shine do thou
upon thy servant make:
Unto me give salvation,
for thy great mercies' sake.

17 Let me not be asham'd, O Lord,
for on thee call'd I have:
Let wicked men be sham'd, let them
be silent in the grave.

18 To silence put the lying lips,
that grievous things do say,
And hard reports, in pride and scorn,
on righteous men do lay.

19 How great's the goodness thou for them
that fear thee keep'st in store,
And wrought'st for them that trust in thee
the sons of men before!

20 In secret of thy presence thou
shalt hide them from man's pride:
From strife of tongues thou closely shalt,
as in a tent, them hide.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_

[Edited on 9-9-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Psalm 31:21-24*



Psalm 31:21-24

Tune: Evan - attached

21 All praise and thanks be to the Lord;
for he hath magnify'd
His wondrous love to me within
a city fortify'd.

22 For from thine eyes cut off I am,
I in my haste had said;
My voice yet heard'st thou, when to thee
with cries my moan I made.

23 O love the Lord, all ye his saints;
because the Lord doth guard
The faithful, and he plenteously
proud doers doth reward.

24 Be of good courage, and he strength
unto your heart shall send,
All ye whose hope and confidence
doth on the Lord depend.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------

